# Delta



## Saltnsauce (10 May 2021)

Hello, new member here,
Could I ask a question and I have done research with the search button and web searches.
I am planning a scroll saw and am looking at a Delta q3 18 variable speed. It is priced a 400 with a stand and look very good in condition with little use. As far as I can see these are no longer made and are not stocked in the UK, spares seem to be difficult but then they don't seem to break. They appear to have a great reputation but are not widely seen in UK and more people seem to have other saws. I am retiring soon and will be able to spend time on my woodworking. Is my thought correct or are there better choices. many thanks


----------



## loftyhermes (10 May 2021)

That to me sounds expensive. The Delta Quickset blade clamps are in my opinion the best out there. I have used a Delta scroll saw since the mid 1990's, the 40-560 type 2 model and it's still going strong. I also have a 40-540, well I had 2 but sold one, also another 560 which I picked up for spares. The only part of them that I've found as rare as hens teeth are the Quickset blade clamps. None of these cost more than £100.


----------



## AES (10 May 2021)

Welcome Saltnsauce.

Yup, I think you're quite right about Delta, very good reputation, especially in the USA, but when I was looking for a new scroll saw to buy (2015), it seems they just don't exist anywhere in Europe these days. Don't think anyone imports them.

BUT a member here, "Lofty" has one (at least, may be 2) and always speaks highly of them. Because you're a new member you can't send a "Private Message "(called "Conversations" here) so in a mo I'll send him one telling him there's someone asking Q's about Delta.

I can't help you any more than that myself as I've never even seen one "in the flesh", only pix.
Cheers


----------



## AES (10 May 2021)

Ahh, I see Lofty's already around and answered. I'll bow out.


----------



## Saltnsauce (10 May 2021)

loftyhermes said:


> That to me sounds expensive. The Delta Quickset blade clamps are in my opinion the best out there. I have used a Delta scroll saw since the mid 1990's, the 40-560 type 2 model and it's still going strong. I also have a 40-540, well I had 2 but sold one, also another 560 which I picked up for spares. The only part of them that I've found as rare as hens teeth are the Quickset blade clamps. None of these cost more than £100.


Thanks for the quick reply, I knew it was expensive but in very good condition, person paid around double that for it a few years ago, it seems a top quality saw but is expensive, I guess I will just be patient and wait on the right saw at the right price, still a few months till I retire so time yet. Many thanks for sharing your experience and expertise


----------



## loftyhermes (10 May 2021)

AES said:


> Ahh, I see Lofty's already around and answered. I'll bow out.


No, don't bow out, your opinion is always most welcome. Thinking about it, at one time I had 4 Deltas, 2 560s and 2 540s, so somewhere a 560 is hiding and very nearly bought 2 570s but common sense prevailed.


----------



## Saltnsauce (10 May 2021)

loftyhermes said:


> No, don't bow out, your opinion is always most welcome. Thinking about it, at one time I had 4 Deltas, 2 560s and 2 540s, so somewhere a 560 is hiding and very nearly bought 2 570s but common sense prevailed.


You must have some size of a workshop


----------



## loftyhermes (10 May 2021)

Saltnsauce said:


> You must have some size of a workshop


Not really, 2 x 12ft by 8ft sheds crammed with stuff.


----------



## AES (10 May 2021)

loftyhermes said:


> No, don't bow out, your opinion is always most welcome. Thinking about it, at one time I had 4 Deltas, 2 560s and 2 540s, so somewhere a 560 is hiding and very nearly bought 2 570s but common sense prevailed.



Thanks Lofty, "you're too kind Sir" (!) but as I know nothing whatever about Delta scroll saws (as mentioned above, I've only heard stuff & seen pix) then there's not much point in me having anything to say.


----------



## Ttrees (12 May 2021)

Have you seen this thread?








Not new but good!


https://www.gumtree.com/p/power-saws/band-scroll-saw-hegner-multi-cut-1./1404777356




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## Marky Essex (24 Aug 2021)

I've had a 40-540 for years. Superb piece of kit... and the quickset clamps are a game-changer.


----------



## loftyhermes (24 Aug 2021)

Marky, I don't know if you've seen this old post or not about how fast Delta blade changes can be.


----------

